# Punctate cataract?



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't want to sound silly, but what is a punctate cataract? Should a breeder breed a dog with this? Should I purchase a dog that its sire or dam has a punctate cataract for showing? Is it genetic? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sorry that I can't be of any help but my guess is that it is not a good thing? I think I would stay clear.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

luvmehavs said:


> I don't want to sound silly, but what is a punctate cataract? Should a breeder breed a dog with this? Should I purchase a dog that its sire or dam has a punctate cataract for showing? Is it genetic? Thanks for your help.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=punctate+cataract&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

luvmehavs said:


> I don't want to sound silly, but what is a punctate cataract? Should a breeder breed a dog with this? Should I purchase a dog that its sire or dam has a punctate cataract for showing? Is it genetic? Thanks for your help.


If you live close enough to Chicago and can come to the Havanese National in August, there will be a seminar on eye issues in our breed.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

*Punctate Cataracts, Significance Unknown*

_Vickie Halstead RN, CVNS, CCRN, CEN, CLNC_​
Seeing this statement on the CERF form for your Bichon Frise is alarming: "punctate cataracts, significance unknown". The dog will pass the CERF exam but the CERF form will state "breeders option". What does this mean to Bichon breeders?
Since 1991 the incidence of "punctate cataracts, significance unknown", has ranged from 4% to 6%, but increased to 9% in 2007.
The definition of a cataract is an opacity (lacking transparency) that appears on the lens of the eye. For clear vision the lens must remain transparent in order to refract light to be focused on the retina. Any blemish or a tiny dot is defined as a cataract, which can only be visualized by an ophthalmologist with specialized equipment. Punctate is defined as a dot. In very rare situations a dog can be born with this blemish on the lens, or it can be caused by trauma, infection, inflammation, or exposure to toxins.
Because the outcome of this cataract is difficult to determine, it is called "significance unknown". Therefore, a punctate cataract is a tiny dot on the lens that is unlikely to progress to a true genetic juvenile cataract, however the cataract must be monitored for progression. If in doubt, the prudent approach is to assume that the cataract is inherited. If it progresses (grows in size), it is diagnosed as a genetic cataract.
Three factors help determine the significance of punctate cataracts:
1.If this dot is on the front of the lens, it is even more unlikely to progress to a genetic cataract because the Bichon genetic cataracts primarily develop on the back of the lens. 
2.If this dot does not progress in size over time, genetic cataracts can be ruled out.
3.If this dot is only present in one eye, it is unlikely to be a genetic cataract, which most often develop in both eyes.

*Breeding Advice: *"Breeder option" on the CERF form means caution is advised. If the punctate cataract has not grown in size over a period of at least one year and is present on the front of the lens, Bichon genetic cataracts can be ruled out and breeding is allowed after a discussion with the ophthalmologist.

http://bichonhealth.org/HealthInfo/PunctateCataracts.asp


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was also going to ask if it also has the phrase "significance unknown" because that means exactly what it says, significance _*unknown*_ - no one knows if this will develop into a full-blown cataract or not. You might want to consider talking to a canine opthalmologist to get a real opinion on this issue. They know what they are talking about.

AND, I agree with Kathy: If you can get to the national specialty in August, you'll be very well educated on the latest research in regard to the CERF (eye) exams and Havanese. It will be a very informative talk given on Wednesday that will pertain to your exact question. If you are looking for a breeding dog, two months isn't too long to wait and learn.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

If I had to choose between one with punctate cataracts and one without...guess whIch one I would pick? My point is that there are plenty of nice Havs with no punctates or "Breeders Options" so why not go for the one that is all clear.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread is really interesting. I always wondered what the comments and "coding" about CERF meant.


----------



## luvmehavs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help. I just have been noticing this result when I would look up testing and was puzzled. I'm so glad all of you have helped me out on this one.


----------

